# replacing eagle cuda 168 monitor



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Well I hopped out of the truck and in my drive way was my fish finder... crushed.  I am curious if I will be able to use the same transducer, or if I need to order a new unit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I think any eagle unit will work now the base maybe diff least it did for me


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'll give them a call... if anyone has one lyin' around let me know.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Ah man you know having a depth finder is cheating haha just kidin but really not having one on my new yak has not effected me at all just one less thing to worry about goodluck on scoring one


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't use the damn thing unless im striper fishing, or fishing new waters.. but I paid for it, also the install... I hate having something I can't use.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I just gave away my cuda 168. I have recently upgraded to a GPS model and broke the transducer off. There is a site that tells you the cross ref. For replacement. But for me a transducer is 60.00 and for you a fishfinder replacement is @70.00. I think the cuda is a great model for the price.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've got one that I dicked up the plug end of the power cord and replaced it with a Garmin300C so as soon as I shuffle through the organized clutter that is my garage and find it, it's yours.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

If Jay can't pull through for you I do see them quite often on Ebay going pretty cheap without the transducers.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

jay b i'd really appreciate that, what's your beer or bait of choice? 

send me a message if ya dig it up, as my phone was stolen the other night and I am still waiting on a replacement.

thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I accidently ran into it last night looking for something else which is great because if I had set out just to look for that one thing it would have probably taken hours 

Give me a call when you get a chance (675-2637) I live in the Hickory/Fentress area of Chesapeake and work in downtown Norfolk so either one that's closer to you.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Jay, again I greatly appreciate it and will be contacting you soon! 

Tight lines!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i wanted a new transducer for my 168 to put in my new tarpon. new trans. was 59.00 plus shipping from LEI. checked bass pro and they were selling a new cuda 300 for 79.99. the same price as the 168.the 300 has 2x the resolution as the 168. eagle uses the same transducer on 90% of its finders.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Installing them is a breeze. If you have to do that again, let me know - don't pay someone. It takes a couple hours and that is with a beer in your hand. You bring the beer and consider it done if it's worth the drive to you.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> i wanted a new transducer for my 168 to put in my new tarpon. new trans. was 59.00 plus shipping from LEI. checked bass pro and they were selling a new cuda 300 for 79.99. the same price as the 168.the 300 has 2x the resolution as the 168. eagle uses the same transducer on 90% of its finders.


I saw that cuda 300. Seems like a better unit. The thing I really like about it is it shows you how many volts your batteries are putting out. Great feature.

I have a 168 and love it but had a problem with the connector corroding on the back of the unit. Long story short, I ended up drilling out the socket on the unit, cutting the connector off the power and transducer cords, and soldering them directly to the circuitboard inside. Works great ever since.

One piece of advice about gooping the tranducer to the inside of your yak. If you take a look at your tranducer, it has a groove that goes all the way around it. I read somewhere that when you goop it to the bottom of your hull, you should make sure the glue is deep enough to reach that line. Well, after glueing the damn thing down about thirty times for various different reasons, I have found that the less glue, the better. Don't let the pool of glue be deeper than about 1/8", maybe less. I have found the less glue you use, the stronger the signal will be. Just make sure there are no air pockets in the glue between the tranducer and hull.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Surfnsam,
Thanks for this post.
I had a 168 from this Christmas (from BPS) I planned to mount on my yak. After I saw your post, I looked at both specs. The 300 is not twice the resolution, but its significantly better than the 168.
Since I was going out to the BPS here is Richmond anyway, I returned one and got the other one.
I would not have noticed this if not for your post.
Thanks again,
nw



surfnsam said:


> i wanted a new transducer for my 168 to put in my new tarpon. new trans. was 59.00 plus shipping from LEI. checked bass pro and they were selling a new cuda 300 for 79.99. the same price as the 168.the 300 has 2x the resolution as the 168. eagle uses the same transducer on 90% of its finders.


----------



## halfcrazed (Feb 6, 2007)

Just went to a kayak fishing demo over the weekend and the guide/author advised going to Home Depot and picking up some heavy gauge copper wire, then taping the wire to the transducer wire. He then strung the wire through the side handle of his yak. He could bend the copper wire so the trans was deployed properly. Since it was heavy gauge, it held the bend. A couple things - if he sideswiped something the trans would brush aside - also if he spotted a fish or school of baitfish rise and disappear, he could grap the trans with his hand and sweep it to see where they went.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i have a transducer and the base if anyone needs them for free just come pick up also have a battery


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ryan I've still got the whole thing including the transducer with wiring harness and dicked-up plug to base. It rides to work with me every day in the back of the truck so just give me a call.


----------

